# STMP Service offline



## Krisi (18. Feb. 2019)

hallo,
bei meinem Server ist der STMP Service offline.
Ich bin genau nach der Anleitung vorgegangen. (https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...-9-stretch-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1/)
Ein Reboot hilft nicht.
ISPConfig 3.1.13


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2019)

Schau mal ins mail.log file, was da für fehler drin stehen wenn Du postfix neu startest.


----------



## Krisi (18. Feb. 2019)

Feb 18 10:39:57 rootserver3 postfix/postfix-script[10195]: refreshing the Postfix mail system
Feb 18 10:39:57 rootserver3 postfix/master[1238]: reload -- version 3.1.9, configuration /etc/postfix
Feb 18 10:40:01 rootserver3 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, [...]
Feb 18 10:40:01 rootserver3 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before auth was ready, waited 0 secs): user=<>, [...]


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2019)

Lass bitte mal das test script als root laufen und poste die ausgabe: https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/please-read-before-posting.58408/


----------



## Krisi (18. Feb. 2019)

##### SERVER #####
IP-address (as per hostname): *.*.*.*
[WARN] could not determine server's ip address by ifconfig
[INFO] ISPConfig is installed.

##### ISPCONFIG #####
ISPConfig version is 3.1.13


##### VERSION CHECK #####

[INFO] php (cli) version is 7.0.33-0+deb9u1

##### PORT CHECK #####

[WARN] Port 25 (SMTP server) seems NOT to be listening
[WARN] Port 25 (SMTP server) seems NOT to be listening

##### MAIL SERVER CHECK #####

[WARN] I found no "smtp" entry in your postfix master.cf

##### RUNNING SERVER PROCESSES #####

[INFO] I found the following web server(s):
    Apache 2 (PID 8755)
[WARN] I could not determine which mail server is running.
[INFO] I found the following pop3 server(s):
    Dovecot (PID 915)
[INFO] I found the following imap server(s):
    Dovecot (PID 915)
[INFO] I found the following ftp server(s):
    PureFTP (PID 1317)

##### LISTENING PORTS #####
(only        ()
Local        (Address)
[anywhere]:995        (915/dovecot)
[localhost]:10023        (716/postgrey)
[localhost]:10024        (1320/amavisd-new)
[localhost]:10025        (1238/master)
[localhost]:10026        (1320/amavisd-new)
[localhost]:10027        (1238/master)
[anywhere]:587        (1238/master)
[localhost]:11211        (842/memcached)
[anywhere]:110        (915/dovecot)
[anywhere]:143        (915/dovecot)
[anywhere]:465        (1238/master)
[anywhere]:21        (1317/pure-ftpd)
*.*.*.*:53        (837/named)
[localhost]:53        (837/named)
[anywhere]:22        (907/sshd)
[localhost]:953        (837/named)
[anywhere]:993        (915/dovecot)
_:_:_:_::*:995        (915/dovecot)
_:_:_:_::*:10023        (716/postgrey)
_:_:_:_::*:10024        (1320/amavisd-new)
_:_:_:_::*:10026        (1320/amavisd-new)
_:_:_:_::*:3306        (1024/mysqld)
_:_:_:_::*:587        (1238/master)
[localhost]10        (915/dovecot)
[localhost]43        (915/dovecot)
_:_:_:_::*:80        (8755/apache2)
_:_:_:_::*:8080        (8755/apache2)
_:_:_:_::*:465        (1238/master)
_:_:_:_::*:8081        (8755/apache2)
_:_:_:_::*:21        (1317/pure-ftpd)
_:_:_:_::*:53        (837/named)
_:_:_:_::*:22        (907/sshd)
_:_:_:_::*:953        (837/named)
_:_:_:_::*:443        (8755/apache2)
_:_:_:_::*:993        (915/dovecot)




##### IPTABLES #####
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         
f2b-postfix-sasl  tcp  --  [anywhere]/0            [anywhere]/0            multiport dports 25
f2b-dovecot  tcp  --  [anywhere]/0            [anywhere]/0            multiport dports 110,995,143,993,587,465,4190
f2b-pure-ftpd  tcp  --  [anywhere]/0            [anywhere]/0            multiport dports 21
f2b-sshd   tcp  --  [anywhere]/0            [anywhere]/0            multiport dports 22

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain f2b-dovecot (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  [anywhere]/0            [anywhere]/0           

Chain f2b-postfix-sasl (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  [anywhere]/0            [anywhere]/0           

Chain f2b-pure-ftpd (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  [anywhere]/0            [anywhere]/0           

Chain f2b-sshd (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  [anywhere]/0            [anywhere]/0


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2019)

poste bitte mal den Inhalt der datei /etc/postfix/master.cf


----------



## Krisi (18. Feb. 2019)

#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master" or
# on-line: http://www.postfix.org/master.5.html).
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (no)    (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtps      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#smtp      inet  n       -       y       -       1       postscreen
#smtpd     pass  -       -       y       -       -       smtpd
#dnsblog   unix  -       -       y       -       0       dnsblog
#tlsproxy  unix  -       -       y       -       0       tlsproxy
#submission inet n       -       y       -       -       smtpd
submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps     inet  n       -       y       -       -       smtpd
smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       y       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    unix  n       -       y       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       y       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      unix  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     unix  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       y       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       y       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       y       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       y       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       y       -       -       smtp
relay     unix  -       -       y       -       -       smtp
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       y       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       y       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       y       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       y       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       y       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       y       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       y       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix    -    n    n    -    2    pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}

amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
        -o smtp_bind_address=


127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - n - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
        -o disable_dns_lookups=yes


127.0.0.1:10027 inet n - n - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
        -o milter_default_action=accept
        -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
        -o disable_dns_lookups=yes


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2019)

Ähm, Du hast die Zeile ganz am anfang:

smtp inet n - - - - smtpd 

in

smtps inet n - - - - smtpd 

geändert. mach das mal rückgängig. Ohne smtp, kein mail. Richtig ist:

==========================================================================
# service type private unpriv chroot wakeup maxproc command + args
# (yes) (yes) (no) (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp inet n - - - - smtpd
#smtp inet n - y - 1 postscreen
#smtpd pass - - y - - smtpd
........


----------



## larsik78 (18. Mai 2021)

Nur mal so... diese Änderung taucht auch in meiner master.cf auf... und ich habe die nicht händisch erstellt... ?


----------

